# People of the internet!



## Rev.Hellh0und

Behold! HE, has arrived, the Greatness that is The Good Reverend has chosen you, US Messageboard to experience Awesomeness personified. 


Rejoice! Rejoice! Rejoice! 



congrats, US Messageboard, you will never be the same again.


----------



## catzmeow

I feel rejoiceful.  

Also, for those of you who don't know/remember me, I posted here a lot in 2008-2009, and I'm back (and I brought a friend).  Tremble, o ye mortals.

Is Gunny still posting here regularly?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

catzmeow said:


> I feel rejoiceful.
> 
> Also, for those of you who don't know/remember me, I posted here a lot in 2008-2009, and I'm back (and I brought a friend).  Tremble, o ye mortals.
> 
> Is Gunny still posting here regularly?



gunny is banned errr i mean got fired.


----------



## catzmeow

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> gunny is banned errr i mean got fired.



Seriously?  

I has a sad.


----------



## saveliberty

Is this the thread where we store nuclear waste?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

catzmeow said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> gunny is banned errr i mean got fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> I has a sad.
Click to expand...


yeah it happened just as i was returning, im not sure about what all went on but from what I gather there was some serious USMB drama


----------



## saveliberty

catzmeow said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> gunny is banned errr i mean got fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> I has a sad.
Click to expand...


I think the term is displaced worker.  Go hunt a troll, always makes me feel better.


----------



## catzmeow

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> yeah it happened just as i was returning, im not sure about what all went on but from what I gather there was some serious USMB drama



An anarchist revolution occurred, and I missed it?  Motherfucker.  

Wait.  Can we still swear here?


----------



## catzmeow

saveliberty said:


> Is this the thread where we store nuclear waste?



Your nuclear waste only makes our super-powers more invincible.  Before you know it, I'll be able to change your undershorts to licorice with a single scorching glance.


----------



## Truthmatters

welcome


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und

saveliberty said:


> Is this the thread where we store nuclear waste?






The Good Reverend is impervious to nuclear material.... He is holding out for the big bankroll from japan to walk in there and fix that shit.


----------



## saveliberty

catzmeow said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the thread where we store nuclear waste?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your nuclear waste only makes our super-powers more invincible.  Before you know it, I'll be able to change your undershorts to licorice with a single scorching glance.
Click to expand...


Got a thing for licorice undershorts?


----------



## catzmeow

saveliberty said:


> Got a thing for licorice undershorts?



Only the red ones.  The black ones are gross.

Wait.  Was that racist?


----------



## catzmeow

Rev.Hellh0und said:


> The Good Reverend is impervious to nuclear material.... He is holding out for the big bankroll from japan to walk in there and fix that shit.



Too late.  My personal superhero is already there, saving the day.  But, knowing the military, when he's done, maybe they'll bring in some high dollar contractors to fix it again.


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und

catzmeow said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a thing for licorice undershorts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the red ones.  The black ones are gross.
> 
> Wait.  Was that racist?
Click to expand...





Nah, We know your milkshake brings all the boys to the yard.


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und

catzmeow said:


> Rev.Hellh0und said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Good Reverend is impervious to nuclear material.... He is holding out for the big bankroll from japan to walk in there and fix that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too late.  My personal superhero is already there, saving the day.  But, knowing the military, when he's done, maybe they'll bring in some high dollar contractors to fix it again.
Click to expand...




The smart ones become the contractors......


----------



## saveliberty

catzmeow said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a thing for licorice undershorts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the red ones.  The black ones are gross.
> 
> Wait.  Was that racist?
Click to expand...


Depends...

If your a liberal, it is impossible to be racist.

If your a conservative you were just born one.


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und

saveliberty said:


> Depends....






hmmmm licorice depends...... I think you may be onto a million dollar idea chief.


----------



## catzmeow

Rev.Hellh0und said:


> The smart ones become the contractors......



And have nice beach houses...
and don't have to wear uniforms (and find their bling every time they have to dress up)...
And don't get involuntarily deployed...

I can't disagree with your message, chief.


----------



## editec

saveliberty said:


> is this the thread where we store nuclear waste?


 
lol!


----------



## Sallow

Welcome.

And my dog is bigger then your dog.


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und

Sallow said:


> Welcome.
> 
> And my dog is bigger then your dog.






Livin in NYC with a big dog means a lot of big poop to pick up. Advantage, The Good Reverend.


----------



## Marie888

Rev.Hellh0und said:


> Behold! HE, has arrived, the Greatness that is The Good Reverend has chosen you, US Messageboard to experience Awesomeness personified.
> 
> 
> Rejoice! Rejoice! Rejoice!
> 
> 
> 
> congrats, US Messageboard, you will never be the same again.



We welcomest thou oh thy Great one!  Behold! Thoust has walkest intoeth the pits of hell and verily I say unto thee that all thoust greatness will be blasteth to shambles.


.


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und

Marie888 said:


> Rev.Hellh0und said:
> 
> 
> 
> Behold! HE, has arrived, the Greatness that is The Good Reverend has chosen you, US Messageboard to experience Awesomeness personified.
> 
> 
> Rejoice! Rejoice! Rejoice!
> 
> 
> 
> congrats, US Messageboard, you will never be the same again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We welcomest thou oh thy Great one!  Behold! Thoust has walkest intoeth the pits of hell and verily I say unto thee that all thoust greatness will be blasteth to shambles.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...





this one will learn........


----------



## Marie888

Rev.Hellh0und said:


> Marie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rev.Hellh0und said:
> 
> 
> 
> Behold! HE, has arrived, the Greatness that is The Good Reverend has chosen you, US Messageboard to experience Awesomeness personified.
> 
> 
> Rejoice! Rejoice! Rejoice!
> 
> 
> 
> congrats, US Messageboard, you will never be the same again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We welcomest thou oh thy Great one!  Behold! Thoust has walkest intoeth the pits of hell and verily I say unto thee that all thoust greatness will be blasteth to shambles.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one will learn........
Click to expand...


Ohhhhh, I trembleth in fear of thou great wrath


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und

Marie888 said:


> Rev.Hellh0und said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We welcomest thou oh thy Great one!  Behold! Thoust has walkest intoeth the pits of hell and verily I say unto thee that all thoust greatness will be blasteth to shambles.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one will learn........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh, I trembleth in fear of thou great wrath
Click to expand...





Even the Good Reverend's Wrath is Awesomeness. It would be something you love.


----------



## Sallow

Rev.Hellh0und said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> And my dog is bigger then your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Livin in NYC with a big dog means a lot of big poop to pick up. Advantage, The Good Reverend.
Click to expand...


But I still have the bigger dog.


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und

Sallow said:


> Rev.Hellh0und said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> And my dog is bigger then your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Livin in NYC with a big dog means a lot of big poop to pick up. Advantage, The Good Reverend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I still have the bigger dog.
Click to expand...





But The Good Reverend has a man sized shaft.


----------



## random3434

catzmeow said:


> I feel rejoiceful.
> 
> Also, for those of you who don't know/remember me, I posted here a lot in 2008-2009, and I'm back (and I brought a friend).  Tremble, o ye mortals.
> 
> Is Gunny still posting here regularly?



Sup Catz! Long time no see, good to have you back girlfriend!


Here's to you!


----------



## Big Fitz




----------



## catzmeow

Echo Zulu said:


> Sup Catz! Long time no see, good to have you back girlfriend!
> 
> 
> Here's to you!



Hey girlie, it's good to be back.  I always loved this board.


----------



## random3434

catzmeow said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Catz! Long time no see, good to have you back girlfriend!
> 
> 
> Here's to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey girlie, it's good to be back.  I always loved this board.
Click to expand...


It's good to have your (you're) humor and wit, and of course, I know you always like the pics I post..........


----------



## Warrior102

Welcome Reverend


----------



## catzmeow

Echo Zulu said:


> It's good to have your (you're) humor and wit, and of course, I know you always like the pics I post..........



Yeehaw.  Save a horse, ride a cowboy.


----------



## saveliberty

Echo Zulu said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Catz! Long time no see, good to have you back girlfriend!
> 
> 
> Here's to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey girlie, it's good to be back.  I always loved this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's good to have your (you're) humor and wit, and of course, I know you always like the pics I post..........
Click to expand...


Brokeback Mountain ruined this for everyone.


----------



## catzmeow

saveliberty said:


> Brokeback Mountain ruined this for everyone.



Speak for yourself.  Gay Heath Ledger was still freaking delicious.  Dead Heath Ledger, perhaps not so much.


----------



## freedombecki

Welcome to USMB. Hope you are treated well and enjoy the board.


----------



## Colin

catzmeow said:


> I feel rejoiceful.
> 
> Also, for those of you who don't know/remember me, I posted here a lot in 2008-2009, and I'm back (and I brought a friend).  Tremble, o ye mortals.
> 
> Is Gunny still posting here regularly?



I never forget a pair of legs! Welcome back!


----------



## catzmeow

Colin said:


> I never forget a pair of legs! Welcome back!



Thanks, I'll be here all week.


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und

catzmeow said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brokeback Mountain ruined this for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself.  Gay Heath Ledger was still freaking delicious.  Dead Heath Ledger, perhaps not so much.
Click to expand...





Why are you turning the Good Reverend's threads gay? Just why? Is it my man sized shaft?


----------



## catzmeow

Rev.Hellh0und said:


> Why are you turning the Good Reverend's threads gay? Just why? Is it my man sized shaft?



Well, your shaft IS man-sized.  *wink wink, nudge nudge*


----------



## saveliberty

You can't turn a thread gay.  It was just born that way.


----------



## catzmeow

saveliberty said:


> You can't turn a thread gay.  It was just born that way.



not that there's anything wrong with it.


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und

saveliberty said:


> You can't turn a thread gay.  It was just born that way.






Those who are gay for the Good Reverend do so by choice. It's a choice sadly for them that leads to heartbreak and wanting just what they cannot have.... 

I mean have you seen me?


----------



## catzmeow

Rev.Hellh0und said:


> I mean have you seen me?



Point of fact:  no one here has seen you (except me).

Guess what, HH?  I have a smiley named after me here.  This one:


----------



## saveliberty

catzmeow said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't turn a thread gay.  It was just born that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not that there's anything wrong with it.
Click to expand...


Need a Mentos?


----------



## Colin

Rev.Hellh0und said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brokeback Mountain ruined this for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself.  Gay Heath Ledger was still freaking delicious.  Dead Heath Ledger, perhaps not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you turning the Good Reverend's threads gay? Just why? Is it my man sized shaft?
Click to expand...


*Sigh* I wish I had a man sized shaft....instead of this fucking thing that hangs down past my knee.


----------



## catzmeow

I'll never turn down a Mentos.


----------



## Iridescence

Rev.Hellh0und said:


> Behold! HE, has arrived, the Greatness that is The Good Reverend has chosen you, US Messageboard to experience Awesomeness personified.
> 
> 
> Rejoice! Rejoice! Rejoice!
> 
> 
> 
> congrats, US Messageboard, you will never be the same again.



HellhOund indeed....


----------



## catzmeow

Colin said:


> *Sigh* I wish I had a man sized shaft....instead of this fucking thing that hangs down past my knee.



Girth > Length.


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und

1melissa3 said:


> Rev.Hellh0und said:
> 
> 
> 
> Behold! HE, has arrived, the Greatness that is The Good Reverend has chosen you, US Messageboard to experience Awesomeness personified.
> 
> 
> Rejoice! Rejoice! Rejoice!
> 
> 
> 
> congrats, US Messageboard, you will never be the same again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HellhOund indeed....
Click to expand...





Holla shorteh!


----------



## generation

Hi my name is generation, gen for short.  I'm looking for people I used to know when I posted in or around 2009?  Back then posters where Messy or Capt?


----------



## saveliberty

catzmeow said:


> I'll never turn down a Mentos.



You'll have to wait until Friday for the Diet Pepsi/Coke, I'm working on a Diet Dew at the moment.


----------



## catzmeow

generation said:


> Hi my name is generation, gen for short.  I'm looking for people I used to know when I posted in or around 2009?  Back then posters where Messy or Capt?



Have you mistaken this thread for the lost/found?


----------



## saveliberty

generation said:


> Hi my name is generation, gen for short.  I'm looking for people I used to know when I posted in or around 2009?  Back then posters where Messy or Capt?



Gee just three posters back then huh?


----------



## Grace

So. Catzmeow is not new, nor is HH, who seems to be partners with catz.

I suspicious.


----------



## catzmeow

Of what are you suspicious?  I love internet detectives.

I'm rather suspicious of the fact that you've posted 4600 posts since January.


----------



## generation

Just reading post right now, some posters have the same style as posters from back then.  How is everyone doing today?


----------



## saveliberty

The Rev. has just 21 posts and a July 2011 join date.  I'm afraid Catz and I highjacked this thread.  It was gay when I found it though.


----------



## Grace

catzmeow said:


> Of what are you suspicious?  I love internet detectives.
> 
> I'm rather suspicious of the fact that you've posted 4600 posts since January.



I talk a lot?


----------



## catzmeow

saveliberty said:


> The Rev. has just 21 posts and a July 2011 join date.  I'm afraid Catz and I highjacked this thread.  It was gay when I found it though.



Yes, but we did make it more fabulous.  And, I didn't really highjack it.  HH is my boo.  Not my official boo, mind you, my internet boo.


----------



## generation

I have a feeling alot of the old posters have been banned.  It was pretty hot in these boards.


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und

Grace said:


> So. Catzmeow is not new, nor is HH, who seems to be partners with catz.
> 
> I suspicious.





Suspicious of how awesome The Greatness that is the Good Reverend is? 

Don't be shorteh, I assure you it's all natural!


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und

saveliberty said:


> The Rev. has just 21 posts and a July 2011 join date.  I'm afraid Catz and I highjacked this thread.  It was gay when I found it though.





Why were you looking for the gay?


----------



## saveliberty

Rev.Hellh0und said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rev. has just 21 posts and a July 2011 join date.  I'm afraid Catz and I highjacked this thread.  It was gay when I found it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why were you looking for the gay?
Click to expand...


I wasn't looking.  I just found you and there it was...


K-i-d-d-i-n-g.  Glad you and Catz wandered in.


----------



## catzmeow

saveliberty said:


> I wasn't looking.  I just found you and there it was...
> 
> 
> K-i-d-d-i-n-g.  Glad you and Catz wandered in.



Don't worry, he's completely insensitive.


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und

saveliberty said:


> Rev.Hellh0und said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rev. has just 21 posts and a July 2011 join date.  I'm afraid Catz and I highjacked this thread.  It was gay when I found it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why were you looking for the gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't looking.  I just found you and there it was...
> 
> 
> K-i-d-d-i-n-g.  Glad you and Catz wandered in.
Click to expand...




no one believes that Govna McGreevy.......


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und

catzmeow said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't looking.  I just found you and there it was...
> 
> 
> K-i-d-d-i-n-g.  Glad you and Catz wandered in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, he's completely insensitive.
Click to expand...





I think you spelt insane wrong.....


----------



## saveliberty

Rev.Hellh0und said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't looking.  I just found you and there it was...
> 
> 
> K-i-d-d-i-n-g.  Glad you and Catz wandered in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, he's completely insensitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you spelt insane wrong.....
Click to expand...


Cept, if you know your insane, part of you isn't.


----------



## catzmeow

HH ain't crazy, just insanely awesome.


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und

catzmeow said:


> HH ain't crazy, just insanely awesome.






Hollah!


----------



## L.K.Eder

catzmeow said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah it happened just as i was returning, im not sure about what all went on but from what I gather there was some serious USMB drama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An anarchist revolution occurred, and I missed it?  Motherfucker.
> 
> Wait.  Can we still swear here?
Click to expand...


it was not an anarchist revolution.

it was just step 1 in a carefully planned operation masterminded by me.


----------



## catzmeow

L.K.Eder said:


> it was not an anarchist revolution.
> 
> it was just step 1 in a carefully planned operation masterminded by me.



muahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaah.  Ahem.  Got overwhelmed by your genius for a minute there and lapsed into my evil villain cackle.


----------



## generation

Long day at the office.  Glad to be home, only to have to clean.  Ah what was that saying "I bring home the bacon, and fry it up in a pan, because I'm a woomen"


----------



## generation

FYI I woomen is how I wanted it spelled. LOL


----------



## L.K.Eder

catzmeow said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was not an anarchist revolution.
> 
> it was just step 1 in a carefully planned operation masterminded by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaah.  Ahem.  Got overwhelmed by your genius for a minute there and lapsed into my evil villain cackle.
Click to expand...



we will get that sorted out at a later time.

as far as i am concerned, you can roam free for now.


----------



## generation

I can wash out 44 pairs of socks and have 'em hangin out on the line
I can starch & iron 2 dozens shirts 'fore you can count from 1 to 9
I can scoop up a great big dipper full of lard from the drippins can
Throw it in the skillet, go out & do my shopping, be back before it melts in the pan
'Cause I'm a woman! W-O-M-A-N, I'll say it again

I can rub & scrub this old house til it's shinin like a dime 
Feed the baby, grease the car, & powder my face at the same time
Get all dressed up, go out and swing til 4 a.m. and then 
Lay down at 5, jump up at 6, and start all over again 
'Cause I'm a woman! W-O-M-A-N, I'll say it again 

If you come to me sickly you know I'm gonna make you well
If you come to me all hexed up you know I'm gonna break the spell
If you come to me hungry you know I'm gonna fill you full of grits
If it's lovin you're likin, I'll kiss you and give you the shiverin' fits
'Cause I'm a woman! W-O-M-A-N, I'll say it again 

I can stretch! a green black dollar bill from here to kindom come!
I can play the numbers pay the bills and still end up with some!
I got a twenty-dollar gold piece says there ain't nothing I can't do
I can make a dress out of a feed bag and I can make a man out of you
'Cause I'm a woman! W-O-M-A-N, I'll say it again 
'Cause I'm a woman! W-O-M-A-N, and that's all.


----------



## spectrumc01

Welcome all


----------



## Ringel05

Rev.Hellh0und said:


> Behold! HE, has arrived, the Greatness that is The Good Reverend has chosen you, US Messageboard to experience Awesomeness personified.
> 
> 
> Rejoice! Rejoice! Rejoice!
> 
> 
> 
> congrats, US Messageboard, you will never be the same again.



Lawnmower man?


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und

Lawnmowerman mows the Good Reverend's lawn of awesomeness.


----------



## Iridescence

someone grab their plugs... TGR may be here for a while.... unless, of course, he gets bored with 'us'


----------



## random3434

1melissa3 said:


> someone grab their plugs... TGR may be here for a while.... unless, of course, he gets bored with 'us'


*
IMPOSSIBLE* to get bored with US!


----------



## Retread Ol' 37

Rev.Hellh0und said:


> Behold! HE, has arrived, the Greatness that is The Good Reverend has chosen you, US Messageboard to experience Awesomeness personified.
> 
> 
> Rejoice! Rejoice! Rejoice!
> 
> 
> 
> congrats, US Messageboard, you will never be the same again.


Hi, Yukon. You're still lamer than the sack of dicks you tried to swallow.


----------



## hjmick

It's always the ones who make a big deal of their ability to join a message board who crash and burn their first week...


----------



## Ringel05

Retread Ol' 37 said:


> Rev.Hellh0und said:
> 
> 
> 
> Behold! HE, has arrived, the Greatness that is The Good Reverend has chosen you, US Messageboard to experience Awesomeness personified.
> 
> 
> Rejoice! Rejoice! Rejoice!
> 
> 
> 
> congrats, US Messageboard, you will never be the same again.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hi, Yukon*. You're still lamer than the sack of dicks you tried to swallow.
Click to expand...


Funny, that was my thought exactly.


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und

Ringel05 said:


> Retread Ol' 37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rev.Hellh0und said:
> 
> 
> 
> Behold! HE, has arrived, the Greatness that is The Good Reverend has chosen you, US Messageboard to experience Awesomeness personified.
> 
> 
> Rejoice! Rejoice! Rejoice!
> 
> 
> 
> congrats, US Messageboard, you will never be the same again.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hi, Yukon*. You're still lamer than the sack of dicks you tried to swallow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, that was my thought exactly.
Click to expand...




Mine too that Reverend guy must be someone else...., and where did he get a bag of dicks?


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und

hjmick said:


> It's always the ones who make a big deal of their ability to join a message board who crash and burn their first week...




It's a good thing The Good Reverend makes a big deal out of everything that is his awesomeness, not just making this place better with his presence! 

Behold!


----------



## Iridescence

*warning* this man sized shaft is nothing more than his ego protruding.... make sure ya'll wear your shades, for sure, or you may hap get poked in the eye.


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und

1melissa3 said:


> *warning* this man sized shaft is nothing more than his ego protruding.... make sure ya'll wear your shades, for sure, or you may hap get poked in the eye.





That's not The Good Reverend's ego shorty.....


----------



## catzmeow

Retread Ol' 37 said:


> Hi, Yukon. You're still lamer than the sack of dicks you tried to swallow.



Rev. Hellhound isn't a sock puppet.  He's a bag full of awesome.

Question...why are you so focused on the Rev's dick.  That's kinda ghey.  Does the Rev need to worry that you're going to sexually harass him?


----------



## saveliberty

About the awesome thing...

I'm pretty well unimpressed and bored with it.


----------



## Retread Ol' 37

catzmeow said:


> Retread Ol' 37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Yukon. You're still lamer than the sack of dicks you tried to swallow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rev. Hellhound isn't a sock puppet.  He's a bag full of awesome.
> 
> Question...why are you so focused on the Rev's dick.  That's kinda ghey.  Does the Rev need to worry that you're going to sexually harass him?
Click to expand...


Hooked on Phonics obviously worked for you. Since when would a sack of dicks be his, you retard?


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und

saveliberty said:


> About the awesome thing...
> 
> I'm pretty well unimpressed and bored with it.






Then we must go! We must go to the admin of this site, tell them to unchain you from your computer, REMOVE the sentry that has a gun to your head forcing you witness the awesomeness of this thread.... We shall demand your emancipation at once!


----------



## catzmeow

saveliberty said:


> About the awesome thing...
> 
> I'm pretty well unimpressed and bored with it.



It grows on you when you realize the full extent of the awesome.


----------



## catzmeow

Retread Ol' 37 said:


> Hooked on Phonics obviously worked for you. Since when would a sack of dicks be his, you retard?



My bad.  You are focused on other men's dicks, in bulk.    That's cool.  I love the gheys.


----------



## saveliberty

Rev.Hellh0und said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the awesome thing...
> 
> I'm pretty well unimpressed and bored with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we must go! We must go to the admin of this site, tell them to unchain you from your computer, REMOVE the sentry that has a gun to your head forcing you witness the awesomeness of this thread.... We shall demand your emancipation at once!
Click to expand...


<Yawn>

Yes, thanks for the help.

...or, you could just be interesting like I think you probably are, without the shtick.  Your choice.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rts7bQCvWkc&feature=related"]Awsomeness![/ame]


----------



## catzmeow

saveliberty said:


> Yes, thanks for the help.
> 
> ...or, you could just be interesting like I think you probably are, without the shtick.  Your choice.



Why does every convo about the Rev always come back to his shtick?


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und

saveliberty said:


> Rev.Hellh0und said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the awesome thing...
> 
> I'm pretty well unimpressed and bored with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we must go! We must go to the admin of this site, tell them to unchain you from your computer, REMOVE the sentry that has a gun to your head forcing you witness the awesomeness of this thread.... We shall demand your emancipation at once!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <Yawn>
> 
> Yes, thanks for the help.
> 
> ...or, you could just be interesting like I think you probably are, without the shtick.  Your choice.
Click to expand...






The choice is obvious. The Good Reverend chooses Awesomeness! 


Thank me very much.


----------



## Retread Ol' 37

catzmeow said:


> Retread Ol' 37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hooked on Phonics obviously worked for you. Since when would a sack of dicks be his, you retard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bad.  You are focused on other men's dicks, in bulk.    That's cool.  I love the gheys.
Click to expand...


You're a dumbfuck. Negged.


----------



## Colin

Retread Ol' 37 said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retread Ol' 37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hooked on Phonics obviously worked for you. Since when would a sack of dicks be his, you retard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bad.  You are focused on other men's dicks, in bulk.    That's cool.  I love the gheys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a dumbfuck. Negged.
Click to expand...


If the norm is to neg dumbfucks I'd better neg YOU then!


----------



## Retread Ol' 37

Colin said:


> Retread Ol' 37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bad.  You are focused on other men's dicks, in bulk.    That's cool.  I love the gheys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a dumbfuck. Negged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the norm is to neg dumbfucks I'd better neg YOU then!
Click to expand...


You're from England. You ain't worth anything.


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und

Retread Ol' 37 said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retread Ol' 37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a dumbfuck. Negged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the norm is to neg dumbfucks I'd better neg YOU then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're from England. You ain't worth anything.
Click to expand...





Who is this guy, and why does he insist on bringing the suck into the awesomeness?


----------



## Colin

Retread Ol' 37 said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retread Ol' 37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a dumbfuck. Negged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the norm is to neg dumbfucks I'd better neg YOU then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're from England. You ain't worth anything.
Click to expand...


 You're trailer trash. You know nothing!


----------



## Colin

Rev.Hellh0und said:


> Retread Ol' 37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the norm is to neg dumbfucks I'd better neg YOU then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're from England. You ain't worth anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this guy, and why does he insist on bringing the suck into the awesomeness?
Click to expand...


He's the board's knuckle-dragging fool. His folks loaned him the brain cell today, so he's come out to play.


----------



## catzmeow

Retread Ol' 37 said:


> You're a dumbfuck. Negged.



Gosh.  That really hurts, coming from a longstanding and respected forum member like you.


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und

What is this "negged" crap and what does it do?


Negged:


----------



## saveliberty

catzmeow said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thanks for the help.
> 
> ...or, you could just be interesting like I think you probably are, without the shtick.  Your choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does every convo about the Rev always come back to his shtick?
Click to expand...


It seems to be your focus and his.  Try talking about something else and see what happens?


----------



## catzmeow

saveliberty said:


> It seems to be your focus and his.  Try talking about something else and see what happens?



He likes to talk about his guns.  But then, aren't guns kind of a phallic symbol, as well?


----------



## Baruch Menachem

As Freud noted, as he sucked on his cigar, that sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.


----------



## catzmeow

Baruch Menachem said:


> As Freud noted, as he sucked on his cigar, that sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.



But, as Monica Lewinsky once said, "Sometimes a cigar feels good."


----------



## Colin

catzmeow said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Freud noted, as he sucked on his cigar, that sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, as Monica Lewinsky once said, "Sometimes a cigar feels good."
Click to expand...


Especially when it's hand rolled!


----------



## catzmeow

Colin said:


> especially when it's hand rolled!



...between the thighs of virgins.


----------



## Ringel05

catzmeow said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the awesome thing...
> 
> I'm pretty well unimpressed and bored with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It grows on you when you realize the full extent of the awesome.
Click to expand...

Actually we (as in the royal we) can see it getting old rather quickly.


----------



## catzmeow

Ringel05 said:


> Actually we (as in the royal we) can see it getting old rather quickly.



It probably would bother me more if he weren't such a good human being.


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und

Ringel05 said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the awesome thing...
> 
> I'm pretty well unimpressed and bored with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It grows on you when you realize the full extent of the awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually we (as in the royal we) can see it getting old rather quickly.
Click to expand...





the "royal we" shouldn't let folks of this level of awesomeness bother them. Perhaps the "royal we" would like a dick, The Good Reverend has a whole bag of them!


----------



## Andaluz

Ain't it funny who you encounter when you look? 

The Rev is indeed as macho as a bag of dicks, and as mad as a sack of snakes. He does do an awesome barbecue though! 

And Catz, you've been a very naughty girl. I may need to spank you. Now, tell me, how's the water here?


----------



## catzmeow

The water is fine, dear one.  Jump on in.    I'm so glad to see you.  I'll gladly suck it up and take the spanking if it means I get to post with you.


----------



## Andaluz

catzmeow said:


> The water is fine, dear one.  Jump on in.    I'm so glad to see you.  I'll gladly suck it up and take the spanking if it means I get to post with you.



Okay, I'll dive, so long as the Rev hasn't left a floater!

I'm not sure whether us 'Eurotards' are going to be welcome here, the name's pretty specific, but I'll swim a few lengths and see how it feels.

Thank X the next time you communicate, he told me where to find you, you bad, bad feline.  Now, must dash, I've got a whole new board to mooch around and rearrange the furniture!


----------



## catzmeow

Andaluz said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The water is fine, dear one.  Jump on in.    I'm so glad to see you.  I'll gladly suck it up and take the spanking if it means I get to post with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll dive, so long as the Rev hasn't left a floater!
> 
> I'm not sure whether us 'Eurotards' are going to be welcome here, the name's pretty specific, but I'll swim a few lengths and see how it feels.
> 
> Thank X the next time you communicate, he told me where to find you, you bad, bad feline.  Now, must dash, I've got a whole new board to mooch around and rearrange the furniture!
Click to expand...


X is good people, I hope we see him in these parts soon.

I think that this board has a good mix of liberals and conservatives, with a few loons of both sides thrown in for fun.  I'm pretty sure that good people like you would be welcomed anywhere.


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und

Andaluz said:


> Ain't it funny who you encounter when you look?
> 
> The Rev is indeed as macho as a bag of dicks, and as mad as a sack of snakes. He does do an awesome barbecue though!
> 
> And Catz, you've been a very naughty girl. I may need to spank you. Now, tell me, how's the water here?






ANDY!!!!!


----------



## Andaluz

Rev.Hellh0und said:


> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't it funny who you encounter when you look?
> 
> The Rev is indeed as macho as a bag of dicks, and as mad as a sack of snakes. He does do an awesome barbecue though!
> 
> And Catz, you've been a very naughty girl. I may need to spank you. Now, tell me, how's the water here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANDY!!!!!
Click to expand...


How's the awe and the Big Green Egg? Baste one for me, Rev! I am preparing a double-sized tortilla in your honour!


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und

Andaluz said:


> Rev.Hellh0und said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't it funny who you encounter when you look?
> 
> The Rev is indeed as macho as a bag of dicks, and as mad as a sack of snakes. He does do an awesome barbecue though!
> 
> And Catz, you've been a very naughty girl. I may need to spank you. Now, tell me, how's the water here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANDY!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How's the awe and the Big Green Egg? Baste one for me, Rev! I am preparing a double-sized tortilla in your honour!
Click to expand...





Sweet!  I just stained the egg table this past weekend and did a rack of dino ribs! (beef ribs)


----------



## Andaluz

Rev.Hellh0und said:


> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rev.Hellh0und said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANDY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the awe and the Big Green Egg? Baste one for me, Rev! I am preparing a double-sized tortilla in your honour!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!  I just stained the egg table this past weekend and did a rack of dino ribs! (beef ribs)
Click to expand...


Got Ziplock bag and a FedEx account number handy?


----------



## DiAnna

Just waving "hi" to the friends in this thread who know me... all three of them!


----------



## ShackledNation

RevHellH0und I recognize your name from another site. But what site that is will be a mystery.


----------



## Retread Ol' 37

DiAnna said:


> Just waving "hi" to the friends in this thread who know me... all three of them!



Nobody cares. Why are you wasting time here? Piss off.


----------



## DiAnna

Retread Ol' 37 said:


> DiAnna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just waving "hi" to the friends in this thread who know me... all three of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares. Why are you wasting time here? Piss off.
Click to expand...


Wow.  You gave me 11 negative reputation points for just saying "hi"?  Do you know me from somewhere else?


----------



## random3434

DiAnna said:


> Retread Ol' 37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiAnna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just waving "hi" to the friends in this thread who know me... all three of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares. Why are you wasting time here? Piss off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.  You gave me 11 negative reputation points for just saying "hi"?  Do you know me from somewhere else?
Click to expand...


Don't mind him. He's been mad ever since "Glee" went off the air.

I just gave you some pos to make up for his -11.


----------



## DiAnna

Thank you very much, Echo Zulu.  I'll admit I was taken aback by the negative feedback on a "hello" post! lol


----------



## random3434

DiAnna said:


> Thank you very much, Echo Zulu.  I'll admit I was taken aback by the negative feedback on a "hello" post! lol



You should see some of the introduction threads here lol. 

They can be very entertaining....


----------



## freedombecki

DiAnna said:


> Retread Ol' 37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiAnna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just waving "hi" to the friends in this thread who know me... all three of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares. Why are you wasting time here? Piss off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.  You gave me 11 negative reputation points for just saying "hi"?  Do you know me from somewhere else?
Click to expand...


Welcome with another pos rep, DiAnna!


----------



## DiAnna

freedombecki said:


> Welcome with another pos rep, DiAnna!



Thank you very much!


----------



## freedombecki

DiAnna said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome with another pos rep, DiAnna!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!
Click to expand...

_De nada_.

/practicing my very bad Spanish...


----------



## Webrunner

Echo Zulu said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel rejoiceful.
> 
> Also, for those of you who don't know/remember me, I posted here a lot in 2008-2009, and I'm back (and I brought a friend).  Tremble, o ye mortals.
> 
> Is Gunny still posting here regularly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Catz! Long time no see, good to have you back girlfriend!
> 
> 
> Here's to you!
Click to expand...


Catz deserves a commission for the number of people who have come here just to be near her.


----------



## random3434

Webrunner said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel rejoiceful.
> 
> Also, for those of you who don't know/remember me, I posted here a lot in 2008-2009, and I'm back (and I brought a friend).  Tremble, o ye mortals.
> 
> Is Gunny still posting here regularly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Catz! Long time no see, good to have you back girlfriend!
> 
> 
> Here's to you!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Catz deserves a commission for the number of people who have come here just to be near her.
Click to expand...


I post pics of shirtless men for her, that's reward enough!


----------



## catzmeow

Echo Zulu said:


> I post pics of shirtless men for her, that's reward enough!



YOU are reward enough.

I am incredibly flattered, however, that such good folks decided to come here.  Because, they are awesome people, all of them.


----------



## Webrunner

DiAnna said:


> Just waving "hi" to the friends in this thread who know me... all three of them!



And now, four.


----------



## Webrunner

Echo Zulu said:


> Webrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Catz! Long time no see, good to have you back girlfriend!
> 
> 
> Here's to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catz deserves a commission for the number of people who have come here just to be near her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I post pics of shirtless men for her, that's reward enough!
Click to expand...


If I get some people to join, will you reward me with pics of shirtless women?


----------



## catzmeow

Webrunner said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Webrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Catz deserves a commission for the number of people who have come here just to be near her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I post pics of shirtless men for her, that's reward enough!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I get some people to join, will you reward me with pics of shirtless women?
Click to expand...


I thought you were an assman.


----------



## DiAnna

Webrunner said:


> DiAnna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just waving "hi" to the friends in this thread who know me... all three of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, four.
Click to expand...


Dang, you're right!  We've gotten one more!


----------



## Webrunner

catzmeow said:


> Webrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I post pics of shirtless men for her, that's reward enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get some people to join, will you reward me with pics of shirtless women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were an assman.
Click to expand...

 I just figured it was too much to ask for pics of pantless women. 


Nice image (I wasn't able to post it myself, apparently I don't have enough posts) !  The good Rev can thank me later for ungaying his thread.


----------



## Webrunner

DiAnna said:


> Webrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiAnna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just waving "hi" to the friends in this thread who know me... all three of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, four.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dang, you're right!  We've gotten one more!
Click to expand...


I liked your first reponse better. It had a hug with it (dang right I'm needy ).


----------



## Colin

DiAnna said:


> Retread Ol' 37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiAnna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just waving "hi" to the friends in this thread who know me... all three of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares. Why are you wasting time here? Piss off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.  You gave me 11 negative reputation points for just saying "hi"?  Do you know me from somewhere else?
Click to expand...


Just ignore Retread. He's the knuckle dragging village idiot! Here's some welcome rep to make up for his ignorance!


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und

ShackledNation said:


> RevHellH0und I recognize your name from another site. But what site that is will be a mystery.





Let's see, I was at Political Crossfire like 5 years ago, Left because they were assholes... 

They burned to the ground.

I was at Whistlestopper, they were boring as fuck, I left...

They burned to the Ground.

I was at hardcorepolitics, WTF, I left. 

They burned to the ground.


See a pattern? 

I am currently here and at Debatepolitics.


----------



## saveliberty

Curious that you don't actually debate politics.


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und

saveliberty said:


> Curious that you don't actually debate politics.





Sure I do, what would you like me to debate?


----------



## JMadison

Another one who thinks he's awesome.


----------



## Webrunner

JMadison said:


> Another one who thinks he's awesome.



Another one who thinks he's an expert after two posts.


----------



## catzmeow

JMadison said:


> Another one who thinks he's awesome.



I think he's awesome, what he thinks is irrelevant.


----------



## JMadison

catzmeow said:


> JMadison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another one who thinks he's awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's awesome, what he thinks is irrelevant.
Click to expand...


He's awesome but irrelevant?


----------



## catzmeow

JMadison said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JMadison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another one who thinks he's awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's awesome, what he thinks is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's awesome but irrelevant?
Click to expand...


He's personally awesome.  His awesomeness has nothing to do with his opinion of himself.


----------



## bitterlyclingin

Aren't you stepping on Obama's toes a wee bit? For HE was supposed to be the Chosen One, The One We Have Been Waiting For?


----------



## catzmeow

bitterlyclingin said:


> Aren't you stepping on Obama's toes a wee bit? For HE was supposed to be the Chosen One, The One We Have Been Waiting For?



your username is super appropriate.


----------



## saveliberty

"He" isn't posting much.  Does his awesome run in cycles?


----------



## catzmeow

saveliberty said:


> "He" isn't posting much.  Does his awesome run in cycles?



Don't tell anyone......he has a sooper sekret job that takes him away to glamorous foreign destinations on an occasional basis to provide...cleaning services.


----------



## random3434

catzmeow said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> "He" isn't posting much.  Does his awesome run in cycles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell anyone......he has a sooper sekret job that takes him away to glamorous foreign destinations on an occasional basis to provide...cleaning services.
Click to expand...

so he  IS del's sockpuppet!


----------



## saveliberty

catzmeow said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> "He" isn't posting much.  Does his awesome run in cycles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell anyone......he has a sooper sekret job that takes him away to glamorous foreign destinations on an occasional basis to provide...cleaning services.
Click to expand...


I thought everyone here did that.


----------

